# Oiling acacia wood



## GringaTica (Apr 24, 2017)

I used Watco teak oil to oil my outdoor patio furniture. When I bought the set it was a medium to dark wood color but it faded drastically after a year and I used this watco wood oil to treat it but the color turned out only a light yellowy-brown color. How can I get a darker color? I'm not going to sand so forget that 😂! Can I add something to my oil or are there darker oiled I can buy?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GringaTica said:


> I used Watco teak oil to oil my outdoor patio furniture. When I bought the set it was a medium to dark wood color but it faded drastically after a year and I used this watco wood oil to treat it but the color turned out only a light yellowy-brown color. How can I get a darker color? I'm not going to sand so forget that 😂! Can I add something to my oil or are there darker oiled I can buy?


If the wood is dried out you might be able to recoat it with the same oil. To darken it you can add some universal tinting color to it or what might be easier is to mix some external enamel paint with the oil. Just don't add so much it looks painted. A universal tinting color is the pigment a paint store uses in their machines to mix paint. Some stores will sell you some in a small container.


----------



## GringaTica (Apr 24, 2017)

Do you think if I add minwax wood finish penetrating stain to the Watco teak oil finish they would be compatible?


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Go to Sherwin Williams and look into minwax polyshades. They can help you get to the final color you are looking for.


----------

